# Range Rover Evoke~Commercially Acceptable Repair



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*As the title states this is an apparently acceptible repair from a bodyshop. Now my client had owned this car for 4 days before it was side swiped in an accident, fortunately his wife, who was driving at the time was obviously shaken but not seriously injured.

Now owning a very large company the client has a Manchester based bodyshop that does work for all their fleet from around the uk. when i got the call to view this I could immediately tell the customer was extremely unhappy with the repair.

After I had quoted and sent over an email for clarification as to what work was required this was then forwarded on to the bodyshop.

Now here's where it gets a little intriguing, I had a call from this bodyshop and was asked to explain what my processes were, what it had to do with them was none of their business frankly and thought it extremely unprofessional that they failed to introduce themselves correctly, upon confrontation they then called me a rip off merchant and said they could "Mop the car to death in 4 hrs". :doublesho

My response was that this is exactly why we are at this point in the first place.

Anyway i will let the pictures do the talking.

On arrival at the unit














































Having tested a couple of fallout removers to provide as my own brand i plumped for the strongest non toxic available.














































Having spent a few hrs cleaning degreasing and claying it was defect spotting time, not that it would be difficult.

These are under halide light.









































































These are LED









































































Primarily it was down the passenger side but the bumpers had been affected and a scratch was noticed by the client on the os wing that wasn't there when it went to the bodyshop

Here's how it looked after a spot of cutting back.























































Obviously still some work to be done but getting there.


















































































With the cutting completed after many hrs, a few moons later all refinement was complete.

It looked a little like this. Outside in the sun, this is after a wipe down with Panel wipe.























































This though wasn't quite good enough, i just wasn't feeling it, so back to the grind and plod on.

It was time to hit it with this little fella. Polish Angel Invincible.




























That completed it was treated to Polish Angel cosmic Glasscoat and came up like so. This set of pictures aren't the best unfortunately due to me messing with the camera settings.






















































































































Now although this was adequately protected I still wasn't happy so I drafted in my favourite product of the year so far and that is Polish Angel Viking Shield.
































































After 5 long days completion loomed and it was time for those final shots outside in the current bun.




































































































A few more indoors before handover.













































Also like to add that i have never been very good at photoshop to enhance my pictures so i tried it directly from the carera.














































The damaged wheel was treated to a smart repair where the face was painted, engine bay treated to ACF-50 and interior treated with both Carpro Perl and Zaino Leather Care.

Hope you enjoyed the write up and thanks for checking in on another Reflectology Paint Recondition. More info on these services can be found here.www.ukcardetailing.co.uk
​*


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks cracking after... they were pretty impressive buffer trails, must have took some going to acheive that on the whole car lol.

Its funny because all they need is to swap the powergloss for a andthing lesser and they are about there!!!! None do though, not even my body shop use a refining polish!!!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Don't you just love insurance approved bodyshops.

Excellent job, you need to send the bodyshop the link to this thread lol and probably the insurance company.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

A sad beginning led to a happy ending for the clients. Great work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work sir


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Class work as per


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Lovely finish. My bodyshop holograms are worse than those! 

Just need to get it sorted. Mine was done by Audi!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hope the photos were forwarded on.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great work and nice reflections :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top notch work as per normal matey.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Well saved Russ! Cracking work as per!


----------



## fiestaroo (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome looks now! What a state it was!!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

The body shop is full of it they must know what your capable of .I've just googled your company name .Your work is everywhere. They were just looking for ammunition to throw if the cars owner took it back to them to show them how it should have been returned to his wife .Can't help wondering if their contract will be renewed. A whole car in 4hrs to the cars returned standard._ You don't think they still believe in Santa do you _
Very smart turnaround Russ . 
Daz


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

This made me smile with your comments to them. Glad all is sorted and everybody is safe.

Fear of being shot down. Do body shops get trained in mopping the car? I suppose you have 5 days to complete the process where as they don't? But you would expect a fairly good finish after a repair.

Luke


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing work, looks perfect now :thumb:.


----------



## homerdog (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice work - although my wife's Evoque was no better than your before shots when it was brand new, it even came with a smart repair on the driver's door!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

homerdog said:


> Nice work - although my wife's Evoque was no better than your before shots when it was brand new, it even came with a smart repair on the driver's door!


And you accepted it?


----------



## homerdog (Oct 5, 2006)

Rundie said:


> And you accepted it?


No, but after a couple of failed attempts by the dealer to rectify it I decided life's too short! :wall:

At some stage I will get one of the excellent detailers on here to sort it out though.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Smashing work Russ :thumb:


----------



## Cleanguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Great work. The owner has excellent taste in cars :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

All the above!!:thumb: I do hope the owner takes it back to the hologram monkeys and shows the manager the middle finger!!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice work there. Good write up also.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Did you charge to correct the repair work or detail the whole car?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i can see why bodyshops take that attitude, i bet it didnt take them 5 days to repair it, so why would they accept it would take 5 days to polish it?

even so, to us on here, thats shocking how it went out

top job, i bet the customers happy now


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice little turnaround fella:thumb:



ianFRST said:


> i can see why bodyshops take that attitude, i bet it didnt take them 5 days to repair it, so why would they accept it would take 5 days to polish it?
> 
> even so, to us on here, thats shocking how it went out
> 
> top job, i bet the customers happy now


Nicely put


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

PLuKE said:


> This made me smile with your comments to them. Glad all is sorted and everybody is safe.
> 
> *Fear of being shot down. Do body shops get trained in mopping the car? I suppose you have 5 days to complete the process where as they don't? But you would expect a fairly good finish after a repair.*
> 
> Luke


In short no, but this manager called me and said they are trained by 3m representatives for a day on the whole system, which may or may not be true but they just dont have time to polish as they would probably have had around 6.5 paintwork time to get the side painted, everything is a rush in a paintshop because painters see bonus but there are jobs that they should know they cant make any on, this was one of them.

When i was painting I knew when and where the bonus could be hit without compromise and as i do now i did then, the call of duty was to make the customer happy and if that was and is now to stay late and work unpaid time then so be it, after all the bonus was mine and mine alone, a couple of hrs unpaid overtime was to my benefit at the end of the day, but nowadays that couple of hrs has turned into many many hrs over and above the CoD which is why I have plenty of happy clients


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Reflectology said:


> In short no, but this manager called me and said they are trained by 3m representatives for a day on the whole system, which may or may not be true but they just dont have time to polish as they would probably have had around 6.5 paintwork time to get the side painted, everything is a rush in a paintshop because painters see bonus but there are jobs that they should know they cant make any on, this was one of them.
> 
> When i was painting I knew when and where the bonus could be hit without compromise and as i do now i did then, the call of duty was to make the customer happy and if that was and is now to stay late and work unpaid time then so be it, after all the bonus was mine and mine alone, a couple of hrs unpaid overtime was to my benefit at the end of the day, but nowadays that couple of hrs has turned into many many hrs over and above the CoD which is why I have plenty of happy clients


Thanks for replying.

I learnt something new there. It's good to see others working extra time for no pay too!

Luke


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Top work as usual Russ. Hope you sent some before & after pics to the bodyshop?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

can only echo what others have said

the quality of your work and background shines through (scuse the pun)

exceed what the customer expects and they will come back,carry on turning out quality,work,not quantity work


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations on a job well done


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> can only echo what others have said
> 
> the quality of your work and background shines through (scuse the pun)
> 
> exceed what the customer expects and they will come back,carry on turning out *quality,work,not quantity* work


From when i was on my YTS the sign above our heads everyday was Quality, not Quantity and it seems to have stuck.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Again great work, who did the work in the bodyshop, the cleaner by the looks of it.


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm a little confused about why you deny information as to your processes. This is a huge red flag for any business I've come across that does detailing. The worst I ever talked to was a guy who said he wouldn't let anyone see anything and it was done in a windowless room. Visiting this site for years has taught me to question such detailers and immediately spot the crooks (whether they realize they are doing it wrong or not).

It's no secret how proper detailing is done and anyone in the business should be proud to show how they do things. That is what you did here in this thread after all (although not to the extent others do).

Nonetheless, nice turnaround. It's my opinion that bodyshops should just skip the detailing process and focus more on a quality spray to begin with. Leave the time consuming art of detailing to a professional.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

braymond141 said:


> I'm a little confused about why you deny information as to your processes. *This is a huge red flag for any business I've come across that does detailing*. The worst I ever talked to was a guy who said he wouldn't let anyone see anything and it was done in a windowless room. *Visiting this site for years has taught me to question such detailers and immediately spot the crooks* (whether they realize they are doing it wrong or not).
> 
> It's no secret how proper detailing is done and anyone in the business should be proud to show how they do things. *That is what you did here in this thread after all *(although not to the extent others do).
> 
> Nonetheless, nice turnaround. It's my opinion that bodyshops should just skip the detailing process and focus more on a quality spray to begin with. Leave the time consuming art of detailing to a professional.


Its a long winded story, initially he was asking questions regarding new car prep and how they should be when purchased, questions like would there or should there be any scratches or other defects, I gave him enough information regarding this, after 10 or so 15 minutes he then started asking questions that set an alarm off and this is when i questioned who he was.

So in a short but sweet answer to your comment regarding the areas in bold.

I am no crook, i haven't done what you think i have and there were reasons behind my reluctance to share certain information.

Now on the subject of crooks i do agree with you that there are some around, some closer than you think.

For example what about the guys that constantly cover their work in heavy filling glazes prior to lSP after a "quick machine" and charge <£250-£300 for the privilege of spending 8hrs on the customers car.

Hell i went to one last week where a guy spent 8hrs on an A4 charged £250 and the car looks as though it would have been better off done at a dealership, and we all know how poor their prep. Or the Tuscan i did a month or so ago, that was blatant disrespect for the customers needs.

So i am no crook, i am a true professional who does the job correctly and in short we are few and far between.

The issue we have in this trade is that some are better than others, some are busier than others and some have a fan based that is quite frankly extremely gullible to how their work is perceived because a few of these guys wouldnt bit fit to clean my wife's groggy fiesta.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Wouldn't mind working for someone with your attitude,:thumb:

ref your last paragraph, 

If your going to do the job, the least you can do is do the job to the best of your ability, and if/when you reach that limit, recognise that fact and go and take some lessons to improve yourself, so you can go that extra mile,


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Great work Russ, and at least we know that it has now been done properly ..
Like you, spending many years in a body shop or similar environments, we know why these cars get sent out the way they do, pretty much purely down to cost and time. And as we know, these jobs take time to complete properly, such as this ..


----------

